# The Chicken FEED vs GOATS, The Battle!



## Sally Sunshine (Dec 13, 2016)

Anyone want to take bets on goats 
getting into the chicken feed with _*ziptied*_ pvc elbows



I was told how bad chicken feed is for them so have been trying everything!!! We made the coop pop doors so small the chickens wouldnt go in at night, but yet those little Nigerian dwarfs could squeeze in!! they can be lil devils cant they!!  any other suggestions appreciated, 

Also the best low waste hay feeder info would be great too!! 













I copy pasted these, but why cant I upload images?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 13, 2016)

I sure hope those work for you!  Please let us know! 

Low waste hay feeder....for goats?  What is this thing of which you speak?


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 13, 2016)

Most that have posted a preference say that the premier one type/style hay feeder has served them best. There are a number of threads on here with pics and descriptions:

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/pallet-hay-feeder.28227/

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/30-sheep-hay-grain-feeder-feeds-10-head.15070/

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/hay-feeder-that-works.31421/

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/milk-crate-hay-feeders.31089/page-3

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/hay-feeder-attempt-one.30200/

This was just going a short few pages back in the goat feeding time section. I believe there are additional posts in the sheep section as well. Many of the best reviews I've read have the V shaped central hay bale holding area with a shelf underneath to catch at least some of the "droppage". Some animals will eat hay off the ground, others won't, and most won't eat hay that has been peed/defecated on... Most block off the ends of the "V" to keep the goats from climbing up in or pulling out large flakes of hay to drop on the ground.







A pretty simple design that you can build rather easily and cheaply. Hope you'll post w/pics of what you do!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 13, 2016)

Here's mine.  They still waste hay but if I'm good about cleaning out the bottom part I can reuse it.  What falls on the ground goes to the pigs. 


 
The ends have been closed in since I got this picture. 

As for chicken feed... I fence mine separately.  I'm too worried about that exact issue.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 13, 2016)

I have one of those blue barrels... I need to make me one!  Do you have hinges on the top half of the barrel - or does it lift on and off?


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 13, 2016)

Hinges.  It works so great! My husband is awesome!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice!  I need me one of those handy husbands, lol.  Mine tries.....  sigh


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 13, 2016)

I can not build to save my life. I'm terrible at fencing too.  So thankful my husband can do all those things!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 13, 2016)

My DH is always willing to try!  Bless his heart!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 13, 2016)

We ended up putting a fence around the coop with stock panel and a hot wire. Chickens had no problem getting through, stopped the goats. 

Here is my hay feeder, I have two of them. They are made with the Premier1 plans. Love them.


----------



## Sally Sunshine (Dec 13, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Most that have posted a preference say that the premier one type/style hay feeder has served them best. There are a number of threads on here with pics and descriptions:
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/pallet-hay-feeder.28227/
> 
> ...



Thank you!!!
I was going to try a big rubbermaid trash can and cut holes in the bottom attach it to the wall and put a gal big bucket tub thing I have under that to catch waste and keep them from sitting on the waste etc.   but not sure it will work.  I will have a look. Thanksagain!


----------



## Sally Sunshine (Dec 13, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I sure hope those work for you!  Please let us know!
> 
> Low waste hay feeder....for goats?  What is this thing of which you speak?


  I know right!  


NH homesteader said:


> Here's mine.  They still waste hay but if I'm good about cleaning out the bottom part I can reuse it.  What falls on the ground goes to the pigs.
> View attachment 25302
> The ends have been closed in since I got this picture.
> 
> As for chicken feed... I fence mine separately.  I'm too worried about that exact issue.


   you know I think I need a pig too!!  I keep saying as much as the goats waste I could be feeding a pig!!  Thank you!!


----------



## Sally Sunshine (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you all, I wish I could figure out the uploading images!! I want to share what we have and what I found also!!


----------



## Sally Sunshine (Dec 13, 2016)

This is what we have, and I thought it smart but now I dont at all.
the feeder is on the door to the one section for goats, it has access inside when door closed and then during the day it swings open and they can eat outside too.  trouble is the mess under blocks the door etc!!  

ok copy paste from fb,...  upload is erroring









and this was the pvc sealed with sealant that they ate and pulled out the pvc, so thats why we used the zipties. 






this is the buck pen ready for winter, built so the windows and plywood can be removed


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 13, 2016)

Love your set up


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 13, 2016)

You have a great looking pen area Sally.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 14, 2016)

I like it too!


----------



## Sally Sunshine (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks, it was an old huge woodshed I only raised a flock of cornishX in and the goats love eating the bark off the wood on the woodpiles lol.  We added a new roof, but I asked the husband if I could keep the old rusty roofing for something or other.  I see more craftyness coming at some point  

These wouldnt work outside but thoughts onthem inside?  what I dont like about these is I dont think a bale would fit in them?    Found on internet


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 14, 2016)

I would cover the tops too,  they'll pull giant chunks of hay out (if they can reach)


----------



## Sally Sunshine (Dec 14, 2016)

my issue is that I worry about the dwarfs getting heads stuck  I wish I could find an old crib cheap but even CL they are about fifty bucks I am too cheap


----------

